# ! would you like to learn to knit the Travelling vine scarf with Lurker2?



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you would like to learn to knit this beautiful scarf let us know here.

It will be held in the*Knitting and Crochet workshops with designer1234 on March 27- the workshop won't open until the day before the starting date but the information about it will be here*.

Julie has knitted 4 different beautiful scarves using different yarns with this lovely lacey pattern.

She will give you the pattern in the workshop and will be there to help you make one or more of these absolutely beautiful scarves. if you are interested in joining, please let us know here 
and I will announce on this thread when it opens and how to get to the workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello, from New Zealand! For a start you may be interested to know that it is 8 am, in New Zealand, Friday morning 22nd March.
This may help you figure out when I can get back to you to work out answers to your questions.
I am assuming you would like information about the yarns I have used in Designer1234's post
All the yarns I have used are those readily available in New Zealand.
The first scarf photographed is knitted in 'Moda vera Faith' a mix of acrylic, mohair and wool, 50g gives about 170m, 
tension is: 20 sts, x 25 rows for a 10cm square.
I used 4.5mm needles. (US 7)
I used 2 balls

The second is knitted in 'Moda vera Marvel' 8 ply- this is equivalent to a DK I believe
The ball band information is:
100g to the ball, Approx. 283m
I decided to use 5mm needles (US 8) after doing a small swatch although the ball band says 4mm
and gives a tension of22sts x 30 rows over10cms
I used one ball, and seamed it into a cowl.

the third is a 4 ply equivalent cotton from the Australian co, Sullivans. The ball band says only 50g. 3.25mm/USA 4
but to get the lacy effect I used 4.5mm needles (US 7)
I used most of one ball.

The fourth photo is of the cowl I made from
'Moda vera Shiver' a bulky acrylic
which comes in 100g balls 85m
tension 10sts x 10 rows for the 10cm square
I used 10mm needles (US 15)

I must now press on with my day!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes I would like to be a part of this class. Love all of them. Jessie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Count me in!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm in! That is a beautiful scarf and I can't wait to start.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I will help out, Julie, however you need me


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I will help out, Julie, however you need me


That is tremendous! the workshop is due to start on the 27th.
Gottastch has just completed a scarf in this lovely design!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I hope to give it a shot. I've been wanting to do it since I first saw your original posting. Flockie may be interested as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It will be lovely to have friends on the journey!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

me too :thumbup: :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello, from New Zealand! For a start you may be interested to know that it is 8 am, in New Zealand, Friday morning 22nd March.
> This may help you figure out when I can get back to you to work out answers to your questions.
> I am assuming you would like information about the yarns I have used in Designer1234's post
> All the yarns I have used are those readily available in New Zealand.
> ...


Well I looked at them and thought that the nicest looking yarn for the pattern ws the first- and I have some of the Faith here- so I guess I know what I will using for this! My second preference was for the 4 ply (fingering) cotton. Clearly for me it needs a lighter yarn. Therefore I am all ready to start.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Can you tell me what I need to do to join the workshop? I have never done a workshop before. .I have some 4-ply linen mix which I have been saving to make a scarf. This looks as if it might be the perfect project. I have lots of other things going at the moment, so might not be totally able to commit a lot of time, but would love to give it a go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

You have done the first step- as long as you have it set up so that you get email notifications you will now receive notification each time a post is made here. And you have expressed your interest so you are now set. Designer will give the link here with instructions as to how to get to the workshop proper when she opens the workshop (in I believe about a week). And all the extra details you need will be provided by Lurker then.


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

I would like to join.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can you tell me what I need to do to join the workshop? I have never done a workshop before. .I have some 4-ply linen mix which I have been saving to make a scarf. This looks as if it might be the perfect project. I have lots of other things going at the moment, so might not be totally able to commit a lot of time, but would love to give it a go.


The linen mix sounds lovely! The good thing is once you have mastered the design, you can do a repeat or two at a time each day- it is a twelve row pattern, and Christmas is quite a way away still!


----------



## maggiesmith (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, they are lovely. Count me in.


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

I am looking forward to this class. I am going to Spotlight on Sunday, so will look at these yarns then. I love using vera Moda sock wool ( with 4m.m. needles) to make lacy scarves. Shirley M.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking forward to knitting this lovely scarf!Think I will use some Jaggerspun 2/8 wool or their 2/18 Merino-probably doubled.BTW The woll comes from Austraila - spun in Maine,USA.Love all of their yarns!Many lovely colors,beautifully spun yarn,consisssstent in quality.

Sandra


----------



## Wizofozgal (Feb 25, 2013)

Ohhh me too-I have some misti alpaca that would be gorgeous!


----------



## lorle (Dec 1, 2012)

Gorgeous scarf I would love to make 1 count me in


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

I would like to join this workshop too. Have neve
R joined a workshop before.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

shirley m said:


> I am looking forward to this class. I am going to Spotlight on Sunday, so will look at these yarns then. I love using vera Moda sock wool ( with 4m.m. needles) to make lacy scarves. Shirley M.


I got some of this for $1.40 last week (last years and limited range, but at that price beggars can't be choosers)! Hadn't thought of it for scarves, must try for a change form socks. One ball works does it?


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

lovely pattern, count me in. lyn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Those are absolutely gorgeous. I am hoping to do this. Might not finish at the same time though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wizofozgal said:


> Ohhh me too-I have some misti alpaca that would be gorgeous!


I have knitted it as well in 4 ply equivalent Alpaca (100%) Alpaca Prima, from Michell, Alpaca Yarns New Zealand. 
I used 4mm needles, but it could do with being blocked- I don't have the necessary to do this at present.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mags1956 said:


> I would like to join this workshop too. Have neve
> R joined a workshop before.


I hope you enjoy being part of this workshop!


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Weren't you lucky! I tried Dragonflylace's sampler patterns in some sock left overs ( about 35 stitches) and loved the look, so a ball made a fairly good length, I didn't think to measure them,but the long colour change and lace patterns look quite nice.


darowil said:


> shirley m said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking forward to this class. I am going to Spotlight on Sunday, so will look at these yarns then. I love using vera Moda sock wool ( with 4m.m. needles) to make lacy sca rves. Shirley M.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lovely to have so many friends from Sam's Knitting Tea Party joining in! And a welcome to all those coming from the main forum!


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Count me in too,


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

I am interested in being a part of this class. Thank you for offering it!


----------



## plbostain (Feb 11, 2011)

Never done this, but would like to try.


----------



## yTirAhc (Jun 20, 2012)

Love the pattern; would like to join


----------



## trimic (Aug 20, 2012)

I am in. Have a time yet??


----------



## quietimes (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope to be there


----------



## chrissih (Mar 14, 2012)

I would like to join. I am a bit unclear as to find the instructions as they are posted.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I would love to do this and have the yarn, I need to finish some WIPs first if I can stay awake long enough to knit! Thank you Julie for teaching this beautiful pattern and to gottastch for helping.


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

count me in


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Can you tell me what I need to do to join the workshop? I have never done a workshop before. .I have some 4-ply linen mix which I have been saving to make a scarf. This looks as if it might be the perfect project. I have lots of other things going at the moment, so might not be totally able to commit a lot of time, but would love to give it a go.


I'm in same predicament. I would love to join, but don't know how to "do" a workshop. Also, I'm a novice knitter. Is this pattern good for me, or should I wait for more of a "beginners" lace workshop?


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

I would love to join!


----------



## Zeldabows (May 27, 2011)

I would like to try knitting this. Thank you.


----------



## fernann (Mar 22, 2013)

Count me in please!


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

I would love to join the workshop and learn to make this lovely scarf! Count me in. Carolyn


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

Count me in!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 here_- I am the manager of the workshops and I wan't to welcome all of you new workshop students! I am, and I am sure Julie,is too, delighted to see some new faces.

Just make sure you don't click unwatch at the top of the page. and you should start receiving copies of the posts here -

*The workshop starts on Thursday March 27 but I will be opening the workshop on Wednesday evening, Eastern Standard time*. you will be given the link and invited to go there and just post that you are in. 
As Julie is in New Zealand we have a time change. She will post her first part of the class when she is upafter we open it. There might be a slight delay but just wait in the workshop.-- We have found that this works as well as anything can with such big time changes around the world.

So just stay here and we will keep you informed.

*I would ask that new visitors here - read from page one as the requirements for the workshop are posted there*. possibly as new people join, some of you might pass that request on to them in case Julie or I are not on line at that time.

[b[Julie (lurker2) is going to drop by and answer any questions about the 
beautiful scarf[/b]. Welcome to you all. designer1234


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

I would love to do this workshop, also.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Designer here* Here is a copy of the teachers requirements which is posted on page one of this thread- to see the pictures just go back to the beginning page. Welcome to you all. 
--------------------------
Hello, from New Zealand! For a start you may be interested to know that it is 8 am, in New Zealand, Friday morning 22nd March.
This may help you figure out when I can get back to you to work out answers to your questions.
I am assuming you would like information about the yarns I have used in Designer1234's post

All the yarns I have used are those readily available in New Zealand.

The first scarf photographed is knitted in 'Moda vera Faith' a mix of acrylic, mohair and wool, 50g gives about 170m, 
tension is: 20 sts, x 25 rows for a 10cm square.
I used 4.5mm needles. (US 7)
I used 2 balls

The second is knitted in 'Moda vera Marvel' 8 ply- this is equivalent to a DK I believe
The ball band information is:
100g to the ball, Approx. 283m
I decided to use 5mm needles (US 8) after doing a small swatch although the ball band says 4mm
and gives a tension of22sts x 30 rows over10cms
I used one ball, and seamed it into a cowl.

the third is a 4 ply equivalent cotton from the Australian co, Sullivans. The ball band says only 50g. 3.25mm/USA 4
but to get the lacy effect I used 4.5mm needles (US 7)
I used most of one ball.

The fourth photo is of the cowl I made from
'Moda vera Shiver' a bulky acrylic
which comes in 100g balls 85m
tension 10sts x 10 rows for the 10cm square
I used 10mm needles (US 15)

I must now press on with my day!


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes I would like to join the class. Please sign me up thanks.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

count me in, I need something to do thats new to me


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope I'm not too late, would love to be in on this one.. I'm slow but will try to keep up for sure!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Count me in , I will do my best as I really want to knit my DD a scarf, she looks so good in them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hope I'm not too late, would love to be in on this one.. I'm slow but will try to keep up for sure!!


Marianne818 welcome - we are never in a hurry to close the workshops as long as there are people still working on their projects. Even if, for some reason you came in quite late. all the workshops are posted on the Section and are available for everyone to read permanently, even though they are not still running. We have 21 workshops available - and 5 are running right now. We want to share the classes with all KP members.


----------



## fraumusia (Jul 5, 2012)

I would like to join the workshop. Do I need circular needles or will straight needles work just as well?

Mary


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

I would like to join too. :lol:


----------



## Fran33 (Feb 15, 2012)

Really would like to try! Count me in &#128522;


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd love to join, Julie. Have to go dig through my stash and see what I can find. Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trimic said:


> I am in. Have a time yet??


Things will start happening on the 26th, and get underway properly on the 27th, American time, I will be in the 28th by then!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

chrissih said:


> I would like to join. I am a bit unclear as to find the instructions as they are posted.


When Designer opens the workshop on the 27th, all will become available- because you have posted, you are in the loop!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I would love to do this and have the yarn, I need to finish some WIPs first if I can stay awake long enough to knit! Thank you Julie for teaching this beautiful pattern and to gottastch for helping.


I am delighted you are feeling well enough to join in! Isn't it great that Gottastch had completed the design as a scarf already!?


----------



## rkirk114 (May 10, 2011)

I would like to join


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me what I need to do to join the workshop? I have never done a workshop before. .I have some 4-ply linen mix which I have been saving to make a scarf. This looks as if it might be the perfect project. I have lots of other things going at the moment, so might not be totally able to commit a lot of time, but would love to give it a go.
> ...


I have an alternative design I have found, which would be a lot easier for a beginner knitter- because you have asked I will prepare that for posting as well. This will all be happening on the 27th. You have done all that is needed by posting, the KP computer will keep you in the loop, because this is now one of your 'watched' topics!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

oh lovely!! Yes please, count me in. I take it we go to the designer area here to connect up?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JBSD said:


> Yes I would like to join the class. Please sign me up thanks.


you have posted, you are in! Just make sure you keep it as a 'watched' topic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hope I'm not too late, would love to be in on this one.. I'm slow but will try to keep up for sure!!


It is an excellent design to pick up and do a few repeats, when the concentration level is right- not good when lots of people are talking! No, you are not too late- the workshop opens on the 27th, your time, delighted you want to join in!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

fraumusia said:


> I would like to join the workshop. Do I need circular needles or will straight needles work just as well?
> 
> Mary


I prefer to work lace on straights, myself! it is really a matter of personal preference!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'd love to join, Julie. Have to go dig through my stash and see what I can find. Paula


That is wonderful you will be with us Paula! That is one of the reasons I tried the design in so many different weights of yarn- so that it can be a 'stash buster'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rosespun said:


> oh lovely!! Yes please, count me in. I take it we go to the designer area here to connect up?


you are connected, because you have posted- just so long as the KP computer keeps it as one of your 'watched' topics!


----------



## kaysped (Aug 11, 2012)

I would love to try this. The pattern looks quite nice. I am certain I can find something appropriate in my stash. If not, an excuse for shopping is now available!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in. I am so looking forward to this!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes I would love to join the beautiful scarf workshop.


----------



## suep5048 (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! I will keep this in mind.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Julie!

Ceili is right! I would love to be part of this... I've admired this scarf since the first time you posted it at the Tea Party.

Flockie (Karen)


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

I would like to join


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is very gratifying to see so many who are interested in learning how to knit this gorgeous pattern. I know you won't be disappointed.

Great gift or a good start for Christmas, or wear it in the spring evenings yourself. Thanks to Julie for offering to do this for us.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm in. This will make a beautiful Christmas present for someone. Now to go through my stash. I have a loopy mohair I'm wondering if it will be appropriate or too textured to show the lace pattern. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hi Julie!
> 
> Ceili is right! I would love to be part of this... I've admired this scarf since the first time you posted it at the Tea Party.
> 
> Flockie (Karen)


How wonderful to have you join in Flockie! I miss your contributions to the KTP, but it must be so good to have a steady income!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is very gratifying to see so many who are interested in learning how to knit this gorgeous pattern. I know you won't be disappointed.
> 
> Great gift or a good start for Christmas, or wear it in the spring evenings yourself. Thanks to Julie for offering to do this for us.


It is really terrific that so many want to make the scarf! And with a few more repeats it can easily be made wide enough to be a shawl! (or stole)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I'm in. This will make a beautiful Christmas present for someone. Now to go through my stash. I have a loopy mohair I'm wondering if it will be appropriate or too textured to show the lace pattern. Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge and time.


I think the loops might make it a bit tricky to work- the mohair yarn I used is not at all loopy!


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Count me in. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## lynnw (Nov 27, 2011)

Beutiful! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Granmary (Jan 2, 2013)

Count me in. I have some yarn that would work well. Thank you


----------



## mishukitty (Mar 8, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

Count me in, too. It's a beautiful pattern!


----------



## katel70 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sign me up too!


----------



## PunchinJudy (Sep 7, 2012)

I would like to join in this workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PunchinJudy said:


> I would like to join in this workshop.


You have done so by posting!- just make sure it continues to be a 'watched' topic! We start off in earnest next Thursday.


----------



## charlenekbenton (Jan 25, 2013)

Count me in on this as well,
Thanks!


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Beautiful scarf. I will be away until April, so I hope I can join in then.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

I would love to join in as well. Since doing the clover leaf socks with patchworkcat, I feel more confident in tackling a beautiful pattern like this. Jinny


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

Please count me in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Beautiful scarf. I will be away until April, so I hope I can join in then.


That is the beauty of Designer's workshops, even though they may reach a stage of 'Locked' they are still accessible- and if you are seriously stuck you can PM the teacher- I possibly best only speak for myself- but I would be happy to answer by PM!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> I would love to join in as well. Since doing the clover leaf socks with patchworkcat, I feel more confident in tackling a beautiful pattern like this. Jinny


That is exactly the reason I started the workshops! So many wonderful things to learn, so many teachers willing to show us and so many of us who want to try new things. It gives me shivers how well this is working!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JBSD said:


> Please count me in.


You are in,dear, because you have posted! just make sure the workshop shows up in your 'watched topics'!


----------



## sherby (Jan 16, 2013)

The travelling vine looks like fun. Count me in!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

I'm in too.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to join, the first and third are my favorite ones, I'll go yarn hunting this weekend. See what I can find.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, count me in !!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

OK, I'm in too. I probably won't be able to start right away but have a lovely silk mohair blend I bought on my first day of touristing in New York with the thought of a scarf or shawl. Of course, I still have to finish my Winter's Mirage scarf, and there's the painting to finish in my bedroom, and DD is coming home tomorrow night for a week... but other than that, I'm free as a bird. :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I might be interested as the pattern can be made with such a variety of yarns...I have a cotton in my stash I think I might use. 

Is it a written pattern/charted or both?


----------



## smilesoftly (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to be part of the workshop. This is the first time I have responded.


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Souns like fun, please include me!! Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I might be interested as the pattern can be made with such a variety of yarns...I have a cotton in my stash I think I might use.
> 
> Is it a written pattern/charted or both?


I am new to charting, but Dragonflylace has drawn up a chart for me, for those of you who prefer the charts!
I have always used row by row
I have NO experience with lifelines, have always relied on my count
AND have only just started learning how to manage stitch markers.
a lot of us New Zealanders have just used our yarn and our needles!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I might be interested as the pattern can be made with such a variety of yarns...I have a cotton in my stash I think I might use.
> ...


Thank you for the info, I do prefer the charts...infact am working on some lace legwarmers at the mo which came un charted so sat and wrote out the chart myself. Contrary to my user name I rarely use lifelines these days. And hardly ever use stitch markers. BUT I do know that these are a must for a lot of poeple and I do still use from time to time.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

ClaireR said:


> Souns like fun, please include me!! Thanks


Claire, I really like the colours in your avatar.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I would like to try this, too. This will be my first lace project. Hope it's not too difficult for me. I first learned to knit at age 6 and I'm now 78!! Nothing ventured, nothing gained!! Aloha... Bev


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi, I'll join up for the scarf. Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > I might be interested as the pattern can be made with such a variety of yarns...I have a cotton in my stash I think I might use.
> ...


I was so hoping there was a chart. I have come to prefer working with charts. Have never used a lifeline just counted.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have been waiting for this class with baited breath. Can't wait for it to start. Thanks so much for doing this for us Lurker and putting so much into all the different ways we can knit it, scarf, cowl, and even the mention of a shawl with adding pattern repeats if desired. Then all the different options of yarn. Plus chart or written instructions!!! Circular or straight needles...Yay. I'm new to charts so I will be glad to have both just in case. It will be a wonderful workshop and all the way from New Zealand. Thanks Lurker and Designer for this great opportunity. I really love this pattern Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow page 8 already. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a moment of panic when I suddenly thought 'What if it is a chart?'. But I reassured myself by thinking that if it was, I could simply write it up for myself in a form that I could follow. I need to be able to talk myself through patterns by saying to myself, e.g. 'Knit 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 together' etc. I can understand a chart, but I can't convert it directly into the movements that my fingers need to make. We process information in different ways, so some things work well for some of us, others respond in their own way.

So, I am relieved to hear that this workshop will not be solely chart based.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had a moment of panic when I suddenly thought 'What if it is a chart?'. But I reassured myself by thinking that if it was, I could simply write it up for myself in a form that I could follow. I need to be able to talk myself through patterns by saying to myself, e.g. 'Knit 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 together' etc. I can understand a chart, but I can't convert it directly into the movements that my fingers need to make. We process information in different ways, so some things work well for some of us, others respond in their own way.
> 
> So, I am relieved to hear that this workshop will not be solely chart based.


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Angora! Are you using the Rowan yarn? Or have you not decided yet?



Angora1 said:


> Have been waiting for this class with baited breath. Can't wait for it to start. Thanks so much for doing this for us Lurker and putting so much into all the different ways we can knit it, scarf, cowl, and even the mention of a shawl with adding pattern repeats if desired. Then all the different options of yarn. Plus chart or written instructions!!! Circular or straight needles...Yay. I'm new to charts so I will be glad to have both just in case. It will be a wonderful workshop and all the way from New Zealand. Thanks Lurker and Designer for this great opportunity. I really love this pattern Julie. :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow page 8 already. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I had a moment of panic when I suddenly thought 'What if it is a chart?'. But I reassured myself by thinking that if it was, I could simply write it up for myself in a form that I could follow. I need to be able to talk myself through patterns by saying to myself, e.g. 'Knit 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 together' etc. I can understand a chart, but I can't convert it directly into the movements that my fingers need to make. We process information in different ways, so some things work well for some of us, others respond in their own way.
> 
> So, I am relieved to hear that this workshop will not be solely chart based.


No definitely not! As I mentioned somewhere earlier I am a total novice when it comes to lace charts- but Dragonflylace came to my rescue- for the Travelling Vine, and the alternate pattern I have for beginner knitters- which I am just working up- came ready charted (plus row by row)


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I admire your work Lurker and look forward to the design despite I already have 2 shawls and my sweater in the to do section. Send the pattern I have a pound of love in a pale pink which I believe will show pattern beautifully. Marlark Marge.


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

i would love to do this scarf count me in!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > I had a moment of panic when I suddenly thought 'What if it is a chart?'. But I reassured myself by thinking that if it was, I could simply write it up for myself in a form that I could follow. I need to be able to talk myself through patterns by saying to myself, e.g. 'Knit 2, yarn forward, slip 1, knit 2 together' etc. I can understand a chart, but I can't convert it directly into the movements that my fingers need to make. We process information in different ways, so some things work well for some of us, others respond in their own way.
> ...


Dragonfly lace is so good about sharing her knowledge with her students, and is always willing to help the other teachers. She has started a lot of KP students into chart reading with her lace classes and they are enjoying it so much. Thanks to her from all of us!


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Count me in. How do I go about signing up for a work shop?
JoyL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyL said:


> Count me in. How do I go about signing up for a work shop?
> JoyL


You have done that just by posting!


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Gorgeous-can't wait to start one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

JoyL said:


> Count me in. How do I go about signing up for a work shop?
> JoyL


Just stay here until next Wednesday when I will come in on the 26th Tuesday evening EST and let you know once I have opened the workshop. I will give you directions to go there and you will post once that you are 'in' then wait until the class is posted - which will possibly be that evening as Julie will be waking up in New Zealand. with a time change there is sometimes a wait in between. That is what we will be doing from here. So read these posts, and keep an eye on this thread. There is no other sign up so just post when you get there and join in with the workshop.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes please,as long as someone holds my hand...tight.Lindseymary


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

rosespun said:


> oh lovely!! Yes please, count me in. I take it we go to the designer area here to connect up?


stay here until I let you all know here that the workshop is open on the 26 EST evening - I will then tell you how to find the workshop


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

I am interested as well. Thank you for the notice. It is such a lovely pattern.


----------



## sewingstuff (Nov 28, 2012)

I am in too!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I will join in too. Lovely lace pattern. Can't wait to start.


----------



## Jab1556 (Apr 1, 2012)

I would also love to join, thanks


----------



## Cjass (Mar 22, 2013)

I would love to take your workshop.


----------



## newme55 (Dec 5, 2012)

me too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> Yes please,as long as someone holds my hand...tight.Lindseymary


I taught 6-10 year olds knitting and cross stitch for a couple of years- happy to hold adult hands too!


----------



## Dawnmc (Mar 22, 2013)

I would like to join. I am new today to this site so I do not know how a workshop is done.


----------



## Nadene (Jan 30, 2011)

I cannot wait until the workshop will begin. The scarf is very pretty


----------



## tupperbetty (Nov 24, 2011)

Count me in!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dawnmc said:


> I would like to join. I am new today to this site so I do not know how a workshop is done.


Hi Dawn, you have done all you need to do for the moment! Shirley/Designer1234 will start us off at some point on the 26th American time, ready to get going on the 27th. I will be posting the designs and you can ask me whatever, and I will get back to you as soon as I can- remembering I am way down in the Southern ocean, and a day ahead of your time zone!


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I would like to make this scarf also!


----------



## greatgrammam (Feb 24, 2011)

I would love to give this a try. Never did a workshop before either.


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Count me in. I will need to run to my LYS to pick up yarn, I like the more lacy look of the mohair yarn she used on the first scarf but have none on hand.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in, too, Julie. What a great response you are getting! Bravo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I'm in, too, Julie. What a great response you are getting! Bravo.


it is tremendous isn't it!


----------



## Kellipawl (Mar 22, 2013)

I am interested in joining.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kellipawl said:


> I am interested in joining.


Great! look forward to 'seeing' you again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I got given another yarn today that would be good- but it just may need some swatching first- well I guess I could guess and frog if it doesn't work. Bu tit is very fine- I think 1ply as it looks smaller than my 2ply! Might need a few extra repeats on that one I think somehow. Don't need 1 more project let alone 2!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in, it's so pretty, will make a great gift. 
What color, what color. hmmmm... Think think think....


----------



## SarahJean (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd love to participate in this workshop. Thanks !


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Very beautiful. I'd love to join the workshop.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

These are gorgeous. I definitely want to learn how to make them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We will get going on the 26th- 27th, American time! I will be posting the pattern then- and Designer has some more photographs!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Angora! Are you using the Rowan yarn? Or have you not decided yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was dreaming at the time of buying the yarn on sale, but will probably need to pay full price now. :roll: I love the yarn you used on the pink scarf and might go for something similar. Such beautiful work and so inspirational. A lacy dream. I know I want to do it in a cowl too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just to reassure all the new people.  On Tuesday evening EST (North american time) I will open the workshop on the Workshop section.

I will then come here and let you all know where to go. once you are there just post 'I'm in" so that we can do a count. _ I will delete your post once I have counted it_.

Lurker2 will post her information when she is awake possibly that night . She is in New Zealand so if the class is not posted when you get there, just wait. She will post it as soon as she gets up. That is all there is to it. If you come in later make sure you read from Page 1 as that is where the class will start.

It isn't as complicated as it sounds - we have done this with 5 workshops and everyone has found us. KP is not set up for workshops so we have to go a circular route. It works though;

I am very pleased at the number of you who want to learn how to knit this beautiful scarf. Lurker2 has put many hours in preparing the scarves to show you and writing the text of the class. I applaud how well she has done this. You will have a wonderful experience, I know.

Just a mention of the fact that we have had a teacher from Adelaide, Australia (3 workshops), London England, and many parts of the US and Canada- amazing isn't it?

Designer1234


----------



## quilterdot (Nov 23, 2012)

Please count me in. I have a perfect cashmere yarn that I bought fo something special. I think this is it.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

I think this is the best way for learning. You have people who are truly interested. The comments from knitters all over the world illustrates how small our world has become with technology. Thanks for leading us.
Ann


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

quilterdot said:


> Please count me in. I have a perfect cashmere yarn that I bought fo something special. I think this is it.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swtthng said:


> I think this is the best way for learning. You have people who are truly interested. The comments from knitters all over the world illustrates how small our world has become with technology. Thanks for leading us.
> Ann


I just wish Africa could come in too! But electricity is not as easily accessible generally, let alone internet!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

hi love to take part in this


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

donmaur said:


> hi love to take part in this


how honoured I am to have you join in! I did not do your workshop- but 'lurked', you are a very fine knitter!


----------



## Dickens (Oct 28, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Count me in!!!


Me, too.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I am in too. Have done lace before but I do look forward to this pattern, it is beautiful.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

count me in too


----------



## yarn lover (Feb 2, 2013)

I am excited to try this too!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

count me in


----------



## pudgie713 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll be ready!


----------



## judycant (Mar 2, 2011)

I would like to join, too!


----------



## shirl43 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would love to make this scarf. Count me in..


----------



## knitnutt (Mar 15, 2013)

I would like to join as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deleted post


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trying again
further delete


----------



## Diane104 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would like to join in also. Designer, Lurker and Darowil - you gals are the GREATEST!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Diane104 said:


> I would like to join in also. Designer, Lurker and Darowil - you gals are the GREATEST!!!


Why, thank you!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Just getting back, sorry for being so tardy, Lurker! This is the scarf/shawlette I knit from Paton's Lace Sequin brand of yarn...1 skein. I wanted my version to be very lacy so I decided to use US 8/5mm needles with the lace weight yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just getting back, sorry for being so tardy, Lurker! This is the scarf/shawlette I knit from Paton's Lace Sequin brand of yarn...1 skein. I wanted my version to be very lacy so I decided to use US 8/5mm needles with the lace weight yarn.


Excellent decision, Gottastch, did you block or dress it at all?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I would like to learn this stitch and knit this scarf.
Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

we have a beginner knitter who likes this scarf- sorry I did not write down your name- but I promised I would work up the simpler Fern Lace design that I found. I have just started working on a narrow scarf in this design (I have only one ball) in a mohair. Thought you might be interested to see it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Just getting back, sorry for being so tardy, Lurker! This is the scarf/shawlette I knit from Paton's Lace Sequin brand of yarn...1 skein. I wanted my version to be very lacy so I decided to use US 8/5mm needles with the lace weight yarn.


That looks gorgeous. Lovely job :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> we have a beginner knitter who likes this scarf- sorry I did not write down your name- but I promised I would work up the simpler Fern Lace design that I found. I have just started working on a narrow scarf in this design (I have only one ball) in a mohair. Thought you might be interested to see it!


That colour is amazing...it's my favourite :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I also would love to join in making this beautiful scarf will check what yarn I have in my stash otherwise will get some yarn tomorrow. Thank you for the time and effort all you ladies put in to teach.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

I would love to give this a try,I am not sure if I am good enough,but i will give it my best ,hope I am not to late to join


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

moonriver said:


> I would love to give this a try,I am not sure if I am good enough,but i will give it my best ,hope I am not to late to join


never too late- that is the beauty of Designer's workshops- they will always be available even when locked. Also if you find when working your swatch, that the Travelling Vine is a bit tricky- I have found another very similar pattern Fern Lace, which uses simpler stitches! I will be posting both patterns.


----------



## pjkiwi (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi there
well that was a blast seeing a post from NZ. I too am a Kiwi living in North Carolina, but I lived on the North Shore. Looking forward to your scarf tutorial. Cheers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pjkiwi said:


> Hi there
> well that was a blast seeing a post from NZ. I too am a Kiwi living in North Carolina, but I lived on the North Shore. Looking forward to your scarf tutorial. Cheers


I am in Manurewa! Good to see you! Not long to wait now-it is the 26th down here!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope I'm not too late, would love to be in on this one.. I'm slow but will try to keep up for sure!!
> ...


Thank you Designer!! I am so looking forward to this workshop. Should be through with the baby blanket in plenty of time to devote time to this project!! Have talked with Julie so I am confident with guidance I can achieve the working of this pattern. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Kathleendoris said:
> ...


Reading or should I say understanding charts would be awesome, guess I was out of the loop so to speak when this class was held. I have missed many that I had hoped to be part of. I'm sure that other similar classes might be in the offering in the future, I certainly will be on the watch for them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Attention everyone - Designer1234 here: Monday Afternoon

*tomorrow evening around 7pm EST I will be opening the workshop*.

I will post the workshop information and give you directions to find the workshop. _Then I ask you to post that you are 'in' in order that we can made a count. I will delete the 'Im in" posts and then the class instructions will be posted once I have deleted the posts_- I will be posting the instructions for Lurker2 because of the time differences. Please understand that there is a big time difference so it might be a bit of a wait -soo everyone I will see you all here tomorrow at 7pm Eastern Standard Time. Designer1234


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

oh..drat. I thought it was taking place on Wednesday the 27th. I teach knitting class on Tuesday nights. sigh..guess take me out of the list.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

rosespun said:


> oh..drat. I thought it was taking place on Wednesday the 27th. I teach knitting class on Tuesday nights. sigh..guess take me out of the list.


*No it doesn't. You can start anytime and the class is a workshop with written pattern and instructions and all sorts of people will be starting later on*. I will open it tomorrow night - but it won't get underway until I have deleted all the sign in posts that are put there immediately when it opens. so don't worry. come in and 
start on the 27th. These workshops have lots of people starting late. there is no charge and all you have to do is let the teacher know you are there.

We are also never in a real hurry to close a workshop and give them lots of time. We are not there to rush people. Check out our other workshops at the link below this post and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Pholmes1942 (Dec 11, 2012)

I definitely would like to be part of this.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

oh..thanks for the info Designer1234!! count me in still then.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Brought some yarn today from spotlight looking forward to starting and hope I am able to finish the scarf it is so pretty.


----------



## Tita (Feb 17, 2011)

Please count me in this workshop.


----------



## shar625 (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like to be part of this class


----------



## pjkiwi (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to this workshop. Thanks!!! :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will open it around 7pm EST or a bit earlier. Julie will still be up and by the time she wakes up tomorrow morning her time - it will be all ready to start!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Attention everyone -- *The workshop is now open. Please go to the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

once you are there scroll down to the workshops and click on

#21 Traveling Vine Scarf with lurker 2 *

once you are in please post 'I'm in" and I will add you to the list and delete your post. This is the only sign in we are able to have in KP
once the majority have signed in I will post the first part of the class information. Julie should be around this evening before we all go to bed. It is a bit confusing at first with the time difference but we have had lots of successful workshops with these time differences.

See you all there!! I will meet you there and sign in. if you are not able to sign in right now - don't worry come when you are ready. Designer1234


----------

